

Show HN: IPof – no nonsense client IP address lookup for machines - vivekv

I would like to present a simple API for obtaining the public IP address of the client.  the API is fairly simple.<p>JSON<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ipof.candralabs.com&#x2F;json<p>XML<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ipof.candralabs.com&#x2F;xml<p>Plain text<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ipof.candralabs.com&#x2F;txt<p>Please share your feedback.  What features would you like to have in this simple service?
======
jlgaddis
Why do you think something like this needs more "features"?

When I'm somewhere other than home and need to know my public IP address for
some reason, I just use "icanhazip" [0] (GitHub: [1]) which I've aliased to
make it even easier/quicker, e.g.:

    
    
      $ alias myip
      alias myip='curl http://icanhazip.com'
      $ myip
      192.0.2.42
    

It doesn't get much simpler than that -- just spit out the IP address in
plain-text and, if needed, I'll massage it however I need to.

[0]: [http://icanhazip.com/](http://icanhazip.com/)

[1]: [https://github.com/major/icanhaz](https://github.com/major/icanhaz)

~~~
lozf
I also like and use ipinfo.io in the same way... it adds a little location &
ISP info.

------
vivekv
I received a bunch of feature requests and here is the status

1\. smaller URL : Changed it to ipof.in so the new URL is

[http://ipof.in/json](http://ipof.in/json)
[http://ipof.in/xml](http://ipof.in/xml)
[http://ipof.in/txt](http://ipof.in/txt)

2\. HTTPS support

Done. same URLs as above, except in HTTPS format

3\. Return the IP in the HTTP response headers

Done. Added header X-IPof : <ipaddress>

4\. check if the IP is blacklisted

Done. Returns a blacklisted flag in the XML and JSON response.

5\. Todo

IPv6 Geo location data

Hope this helps

------
detaro
IPv4/6 support is a big one (but not something new, many similar services have
that also)

